# wireless floods



## bk019 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a customer that wants a set of floods on the second story and wants to control them from the patio.

I am using Remcraft floods with utilitech 23 watt par 38 bulbs.

I was looking into X10 but I am finding out that they dont work well with led bulbs.

Any ideas?


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes , the lutron master dimmer with pico controller is an excellent product. Ive used it with LED bulbs and it works great. 

http://shoptillyoudropnow.com/produ...t-Dimmer-And-Wireless-Control-Kit-M2306-.html

I love this kit, its been a revelation


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

bk019 said:


> I have a customer that wants a set of floods on the second story and wants to control them from the patio.
> 
> I am using Remcraft floods with utilitech 23 watt par 38 bulbs.
> 
> ...


I put in 6 LED wall packs and the customer already had X10. I used an Insteon Togglelinc Relay. It's been in about a year and no problems.
There is documentation on how to program it to work with the X10.

http://www.smarthome.com/2466SW/Tog...ontrol-On-Off-Switch-Non-Dimming-White/p.aspx


----------

